

Why people have Google Search completely wrong - jyap
http://julianyap.com/2012/01/31/why-people-have-google-search-completely-wrong.html

======
gonvaled
"In conclusion, Google+ and “Search, plus Your World” isn’t about making the
web or search better. It’s making directed advertising better."

Indirectly, Google et al _must_ make search better, because otherwise we (the
"product" being sold) do not come back ...

------
lomegor
Although I agree with many bits of this article, I find it misguided. First of
all, I think everybody knows by now that we are using a product and are not
the costumers. Thinking that people do not know that makes this article have a
"smarter than thou" feeling.

Secondly, I think Google, as most other companies out there, do not just focus
their energies in one revenue stream (although it may be the biggest one) and
do not create products for a single reason. So, thinking Google+ is just a way
to make directed ads easier is oversimplifying things. That may be part of it,
but not letting Facebook create a Walled Garden is another part, and create
loyal users is another one.

